# How many of you have more than one cover or skin?



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I am so anticipating the arrival of my Oberon cover, a skin, and a bag for my new Kindle!  I was really insane when trying to pick all things things out, there were SO many that appealed to me.  I thought I would be better and calm down a bit once they were ordered.  But I find myself STILL way excited in the anticipation of their arrival and not knowing when that will be for any of them.

So here I sit.  I have tons of unbridled energy and excitement of getting them.  As I sit and go about my daily routines, I often think, gosh, I sure would love to be able to have more than one Oberon cover.  You know, change them out as the seasons or my moods change.  I was torn between the Tree of Life in Saddle, but wanted something a bit brighter since it won't be long before spring, and honestly, I needed something light and cheery, so I chose the Dragonfly pond in sky blue.  But gosh, I sure would like to have more than one.  But seeing is how they are a bit pricey (well worth it though I'm told), just one will have to do for now.  I can't even bring myself to hardly LOOK at another brand of cover I am so enthralled with them.  I would love to have at least 2 or 3 different ones.

How about you?  How many do you have, skins or covers. Would you like more?

I really think when all my accessories come, I will settle down and not post so much....please be patient with me til then.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Right now I have a brown M-Edge cover and I'm anxiously awaiting my new Oberon Celtic Hounds in wine. After I get that I'm probably going to order another skin, because the yellow and blue ocean theme won't go at all with the dark leather and old-world style. I know of a few here on KB that mention changing covers and/or skins with the seasons. I've read that the skins are a bit difficult to re-use, but changing out your skins and covers is a totally reasonable possibility if that's your style. 

Personally, the only reason I'm going to have two covers is because I bought the M-Edge when I purchased the K2 (it's a wonderful cover). But when I saw the Oberons, I knew I had to have one.


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

I have an M-Edge that while I like it, I also don't like it.  I'll probably keep it for when I go on long trips or vacations. I did just order an Oberon cover today (da Vinci in wine) which I'm hoping I'll love enough to stop looking at other cases.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have my gold m-edge cover, and I'm happy with it, but I won't stop looking for my next cover. First I know I'll need a waterproof/water-resistant cover, and second I want that Nancy Drew one in a book-style. So I've ordered my skin, and I have my cover, but by no means am I done. I'm also ordering a couple of Vera Bradley placemats so I can try and make one of them into a cover or bag.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

one skin
3 covers I use (2 bobarra 1 Javoedge) may get an oberon will probably get another bobbara very soon


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Like Cora, I have an M-Edge (Prodigy in saddle) that I like and don't like.  I found myself wishing the leather were nicer and I'm not sure I like the felt interior.  But I love the way the eluminator light fits in the case.  That said, I have just ordered an Oberon Celtic Hounds in wine, and a new skin (Velvet Jewel).  I like the Dark Burlwood skin with the M-Edge case, but I don't think I will like it with the Celtic Hounds in wine. And I feel like something brighter.  I thought I would like a purple Oberon, but didn't like the two designs that are available in purple.  I like the Noreve with the rails in the suede leather, but I don't like the travel wallet inside.  I like the Cole Haan a lot, but there is no way to keep it securely closed.  Ditto for the OCTO.  So, I ordered the Oberon and look forward to getting it. I guess my eluminator light won't work with it, so I'll probably order the Kandle.  I'll probably sell my M-Edge case.  I don't see myself changing cases and skins with the seasons.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Okay...I'll admit it.  I tend to go a little overboard when I get a new toy.  When I got my first CD player almost 20 years ago, I bought an average of a CD for every day of the next year.  I got into gardening and now have a library of gardening and plant books.  I got an SLR camera and....there you go...tons of photography books.  For a while there was a shoe obsession....then a handbag one.  I haven't bought an MP3 player, IPod, Wii for those reasons (I really don't listen to music much except for in the car and don't play video games.  BUT, if I bought them, I would have to fill them up or have every item for it).  The KINDLE, however, is a different thing all together.  I do read!  My home has been overflowing with DTB's.  It makes sense in the trying to organize and declutter thing to have it.  And I travel a couple or more times a year.  Due to restrictions in travel weight, it made no sense to carry all of those books with me!!!!  A Kindle was NEEDED.  But, with my tendencies to go overboard with the accessories and add ons, it could be a strain on my bank account.  I originally bought an Amazon cover when the K2 was ordered, soon bought an M-edge in pink (that I love), the M-edge light, travel cords for the car, etc.  Thought that would be all I needed until I found this enabling group!!!!!  I now have 2 DecalGirl skins (one on the K2), more in my shopping cart (in case I decide I REALLY need them...plus they have Flip Video covers which is a fairly new acquisition of mine).  I have ordered 2 Oberon covers and am anxiously waiting their arrival.  and, while at their site had to order other items!  oh...oh...oh and ofcourse matching BB bags, one for the K2 in a cover, a cosmetic bag and an accessory bag, and a different fabric on a BB hip bag (I have these now...love them).  Almost forgot...I have an M-edge splatter proof bag as well....worked well while on vacation at the beginning of December.

So, Rhonda.......long story made short......yea, I have more than one skin and cover!!!!!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

I have ordered the Kandle light!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahhh, Cobbie, a girl after my own heart!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm also "guilty" of having more than I can use at any one time. Four leather cases, original amazon, pink Tuff-Luv, and two M-Edge covers.  Even worse, or better (!) I just ordered a tan Piel Frama a few days ago. 

I also have three decalgirl skins.  One on and two in reserve.  Just recently changed skins, so I had four originally.  I'm getting a second K1 and will NEED at least one more skin to go with my newest cover.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had four covers--Oberon, Amazon (recovered with another material), Mivizu Sleek, and Noreve.  Two skins:  Monet's Garden at Giverny and Monet's Waterlilies.  Two sleeves--TrendyDigital's Simplicity and Borsa Bella's Naked Kindle sleeve.

The Oberon, I gave away.  The Noreve is my daily cover, the Mivizu comes out occasionally when I need something lighter.  The skin hasn't changed in six months, and I'm still not tired of looking at it.  The BB sleeve has become my travel bag for every blessed power cord needed to recharge the Kindle, MacBookPro, iPhone, camera....

All this to say, I do think that once you find the setup you want, you're going to be a lot less inclined to keep buying--but until then, you're going to want everything under the sun.  I've been pretty well set since August, and I can't say I've seen a single thing that was tempting enough to buy since then!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have two kindles -- K2 and KDX.  I have one skin for each of them.  I have two covers for the KDX (Oberon and M-Edge) and for the K2 I have two Oberon covers and four M-Edge Go-Jackets (pink, sapphire blue, gold and black).

Oh, and I used to have a K1 that I gave to a friend with some covers, but I won't get into that now.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

eldereno said:


> Okay...I'll admit it. I tend to go a little overboard when I get a new toy. When I got my first CD player almost 20 years ago, I bought an average of a CD for every day of the next year. I got into gardening and now have a library of gardening and plant books. I got an SLR camera and....there you go...tons of photography books. For a while there was a shoe obsession....then a handbag one. I haven't bought an MP3 player, IPod, Wii for those reasons (I really don't listen to music much except for in the car and don't play video games. BUT, if I bought them, I would have to fill them up or have every item for it). The KINDLE, however, is a different thing all together. I do read! My home has been overflowing with DTB's. It makes sense in the trying to organize and declutter thing to have it. And I travel a couple or more times a year. Due to restrictions in travel weight, it made no sense to carry all of those books with me!!!! A Kindle was NEEDED. But, with my tendencies to go overboard with the accessories and add ons, it could be a strain on my bank account. I originally bought an Amazon cover when the K2 was ordered, soon bought an M-edge in pink (that I love), the M-edge light, travel cords for the car, etc. Thought that would be all I needed until I found this enabling group!!!!! I now have 2 DecalGirl skins (one on the K2), more in my shopping cart (in case I decide I REALLY need them...plus they have Flip Video covers which is a fairly new acquisition of mine). I have ordered 2 Oberon covers and am anxiously waiting their arrival. and, while at their site had to order other items! oh...oh...oh and ofcourse matching BB bags, one for the K2 in a cover, a cosmetic bag and an accessory bag, and a different fabric on a BB hip bag (I have these now...love them). Almost forgot...I have an M-edge splatter proof bag as well....worked well while on vacation at the beginning of December.
> 
> So, Rhonda.......long story made short......yea, I have more than one skin and cover!!!!!


Gosh, you sound just like me!!!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

And I am a nurse, too!  Could it be something to do with being in the health care profession?


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

eldereno said:


> And I am a nurse, too! Could it be something to do with being in the health care profession?


Me, three....and it's possible.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not a nurse but I do tend to have a fixation when I get a new toy. I used to feel bad about it (all the money I was spending that could go to other causes) but have since learned to forgive myself and go with my whims as long as my responsibilities are taken care of.  I currently have one cover (Amazon) and one on the way (OCTO Weave) and one skin (custom) on the way.  We'll see how long my restraint lasts... LOL


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Hmmmm...I'm a flight attendant not a nurse.  Maybe I'll look into that career change if the airlines keep trying to bankrupt themselves??

I have 1 skin and 3 covers.  But they each have a different job so that's my excuse.  I have an Oberon for at home.  I love the feel and smell of it.  But it's too heavy for me to schlep around in my purse for daily errand running.  I have an original Amazon cover that I recovered (very snazzy) that i use when I'm carrying my Kindle in my purse...I love it's sleekness but do wish for a closure.  I just bought the M-edge Latitude for the faulous Dave here on the boards.  I'll be using it in my carry on luggage...I like the zip around protection.  But there's no way I'm going to cram my charger in that little pocket, which is a bit of a bummer.

I have no desire to change my skin but easily lust after dozens more covers.  I love the resell boards here.  Saving a dollar or two is my perfect excuse for yet another cover.  

Deb


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I think I have found my soul sisters (but I'm not a nurse)!   I am the same way when I get something new. I obsess over it and want to buy everything under the sun to go with it. Right now I am on day 5-ish of trying to choose a skin, and deciding whether it's too ridiculous to spend almost $70 on 4 with the Gelaskins "buy 3 get 1 free" deal. But I can't choose just one! 

So I'm right there with you (oh, and I haven't gotten my Kindle yet).   FWIW, I have a Jade Green M-Edge Platform case and an M-Edge Go case in black on their way to me, only because I decided I couldn't choose a skin that would go with the green. So that one will probably go back. But I definitely think I will want a case that can become a stand for when I am working from a crochet pattern, so I will need another case anyway. Thank goodness for the 0% APR on my credit card right now!


----------



## kindlencoffee (Jan 19, 2010)

I have zero skins (don't really want one for some reason), 1 JavoEdge cover, and a BB bag on the way---and I've had my Kindle for 3 and 1/2 weeks  .  Oh, and I bought a light this weekend, I think it is called an Owl light?  There was limited selection at the bookstore & I had to buy one to let my DD get some sleep at the hotel.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Another day closer to the arrival of all my "stuff".  Am expecting the Oberon covers and assorted other Oberon things on Friday.  I received the Kandle light today.

Have you seen the Jtote site with the beautiful bags?  I got an email that they have a few "not perfect" ones for sale at $120.00 OFF.  The normally $195.00 bags are $75.00.  I just ordered the Melania.  

I'm sure they would not mind if I passed this on.

"We have on hand a little batch of floor samples of the Melania, Afric and Saoirse bags.  These are bags that for one reason or another have not quite met our standards for full retail sale price.  Some have troublesome zippers on the far back exterior pocket, some have inconsistencies in the leather - but all in all they are beautiful bags.  

We have received so many requests for these bags since they have sold out that we have decided to make these bags available.

We are offering them for a bargain price of $75, and, like our other bags, if you are not satisfied, you may return them within 30 days of purchase.  Simply order them through our online store, using these promo codes at
checkout:

Melania - SMBR101
Saoirse - SMST102
Afric - SMTP101

Wallets and original packaging are included."

The web address is www.jtotebags.com

Happy to enable!!!!!


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the Hearts skin by Decal Girl and Blue Oberon cover with the wave....
I just ordered and should receive a new pair tomorrow.  I ordered the new Via Del Fiori Skin from Decal Girl and the M-edge Icon in Amethyst.
I sure do hope they look good together!!!!   They look pretty on the computer.

I also ordered an e-reader bag from Borsa Bella in Charlotte's Web black, that she is so nice to custom make for the Icon cover.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

eldereno said:


> Another day closer to the arrival of all my "stuff". Am expecting the Oberon covers and assorted other Oberon things on Friday. I received the Kandle light today.
> 
> Have you seen the Jtote site with the beautiful bags? I got an email that they have a few "not perfect" ones for sale at $120.00 OFF. The normally $195.00 bags are $75.00. I just ordered the Melania.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I love the Melania! I wish it was big enough for my laptop. Then I could justify it even more.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

My Oberon arrived today and it's FANTABULOUS! It is beyond what I expected. Even my husband who knows zip about Kindles immediately commented on it from across the room. It's pure beauty and style!  I ordered the Da Vinci in saddle. 

Now to get the skin. I still think Quest by DecaGirl is the choice. I wish wish wish I could upload a photo of it, but i haven't been able to figure it out! Grrr.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

eldereno said:


> And I am a nurse, too! Could it be something to do with being in the health care profession?


me five......  By the way Rhonda, I've really enjoyed reading all about your kindle discovery, et al.....you should do a blog, lol


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes! That's Quest and I love it! (Now don't laugh...) I printed a larger version of Quest and placed it inside my Da Vinci. I wanted to get an idea of the look. The "look" is exactly what I want - something old and manuscript-looking, but it's so yellow! I would have loved for it to be a tad darker more brown or rust instead of bright gold or yellow.

I wrote to DecaGirl to inquire about darkening it up a bit, but I am most likely going to order it regardless of their response. It just goes so beautifully with the Saddle Da Vinci, which by the way, is not as orangy as it appears on Oberon's website. Likes like coffee with cream! Or the color of a beautiful horse saddle. 

I just can't say enough good things about this case! I just love it!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

GinnyB said:


> My Oberon arrived today and it's FANTABULOUS! It is beyond what I expected. Even my husband who knows zip about Kindles immediately commented on it from across the room. It's pure beauty and style! I ordered the Da Vinci in saddle.
> 
> Now to get the skin. I still think Quest by DecaGirl is the choice. I wish wish wish I could upload a photo of it, but i haven't been able to figure it out! Grrr.


You can click on the picture of the skin on the DG site, right-click on it and go to Properties, copy the Address, and then in your message here, click the picture frame icon (Insert Image), then paste the Address you copied from the DG site right between the brackets (I think when you click the Insert Image icon, it automatically places your cursor in between the brackets, where you need it to be  ) I hope that makes some kind of sense!


----------



## cincinnatideb (Mar 7, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Deb, how did you recover your Amazon cover? The "very snazzy" one? Any pictures?


Cobbie,

Let me see if I can link you to an old post. The post is not mine but I did it the exact same way and I even bought the same excess piece of fabric from LarnarEarthMomma. I'm not crafty at all but I love the way this turned out.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5742.0.html

Deb

........and here's my skin...just in case you're interested.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

You gave me another great idea...  I smell a stingray skin Amazon case in my future!  You all are very imaginative and a good group to be around!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

For my K1 I went through 3...no, 4 covers.  Started with the Amazon cover - serviceable but nothing special.  And mine was one that didn't always stay seated on the little plastic piece.  Moved on to a red M-edge cover, really liked it.  Then I heard about Oberon - ended up picking up one on eBay from someone who'd ordered it for the K1 he'd ordered but he was one of the ones who got the K2 instead when they ran out of K1s.  That made it easier for me - way too hard to decide between all the choices!  That was a Tree of Life, in Saddle.  Then someone on KB mentioned that her husband wasn't crazy about the Purple Butterfly Oberon he'd "inherited" from her with her K1, so I asked if he'd be interested in trading.  He was, we did.  
I've had 3 skins on the K1 - Garden at Giverny, a custom Tree of Life I got on eBay, and then Whimsical.  I've sold that Kindle and was using my husband's K1 (he got a K2 for Christmas) and I'd ordered another skin for it.  But I sold my K1 here on KB the same day the new skin arrived  .

Now I'm on K2 watch, and I just sent in the request to exchange the K1 skin for the same design for K2.  I already have two covers for it - a red patent Boxwave bookstyle cover and the Nancy Drew platform that shipped yesterday.  It's like having a layette for an expected baby...


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Meemo said:


> It's like having a layette for an expected baby...


So true!


----------



## pattycakes (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm so excited to find a group of fellow Kindle addicts.   My first Kindle (K2) is on its way, but I have already ordered 2 covers (MEdge Prodigy Pink Fuscia and Oberon DaVinci Saddle) and the Poems of Venezia skin at DecalGirl. I love hearing all of your stories and experiences and want to thank you for the feedback from a newbie. I am also looking at the Borsa Bella bags, but am not sure if any of the fabrics will go with my skin and cover choices. Anyone have advice? If I don't find the perfect match, I will probably search out fabrics online and request a custom bag.

Thanks!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm a nurse as well! This is as good an excuse as any, and better than some! I just got my Kindle for Christmas, and so far have 2 cases: M-Edge Prodigy in purple, my favorite color, that I use everyday, and M-Edge Latitude in blue that I use for air travel, because it holds the e-luminator light and the cables. I love M-Edge, I think the quality is fantastic; they are simple and elegant and I love the convenience of having the e-luminator light available when needed. I'm planning to place an order in the next week for the Oberon "Roof of Heaven" in blue. (I have the Tree of Life journal cover, that I've had for over ten years, and it still looks new, except for the beautiful patina from age). I also really want the DaVinci in Saddle, and had thought I would get that next, but looking at people's pics of their ROH's on this board, had me lean in that direction for now. Someone mentioned this already, but I really love the old world feel of the DaVinci, juxtaposed with the technology of the Kindle. So far I have 2 skins, both from decalgirl, with a custom one on the way (thank you cagnes and luvmybrats!!) The skin I have on now is Monet's Garden @ Giverny, which is lovely with my purple Prodigy; I also have "Library" which is magical (I want the DaVinci cover to go with that) and then my new butterfly skin on the way, which is why I chose the ROH cover for now. I have to stop pairing every skin I get with a desire for a new cover to match, but it's still early days, so I imagine I will probably end up finding something that I really like and want to stick with it, but what can I say, I'm a nurse!?


----------



## pattycakes (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the post and camaraderie, Cobbie!  I will try to fill in some information on myself soon. I love this website and the sense of having found my "kind"!!!


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> I'm a nurse as well! This is as good an excuse as any, and better than some! I just got my Kindle for Christmas, and so far have 2 cases: M-Edge Prodigy in purple, my favorite color, that I use everyday, and M-Edge Latitude in blue that I use for air travel, because it holds the e-luminator light and the cables. I love M-Edge, I think the quality is fantastic; they are simple and elegant and I love the convenience of having the e-luminator light available when needed. I'm planning to place an order in the next week for the Oberon "Roof of Heaven" in blue. (I have the Tree of Life journal cover, that I've had for over ten years, and it still looks new, except for the beautiful patina from age). I also really want the DaVinci in Saddle, and had thought I would get that next, but looking at people's pics of their ROH's on this board, had me lean in that direction for now. Someone mentioned this already, but I really love the old world feel of the DaVinci, juxtaposed with the technology of the Kindle. So far I have 2 skins, both from decalgirl, with a custom one on the way (thank you cagnes and luvmybrats!!) The skin I have on now is Monet's Garden @ Giverny, which is lovely with my purple Prodigy; I also have "Library" which is magical (I want the DaVinci cover to go with that) and then my new butterfly skin on the way, which is why I chose the ROH cover for now. I have to stop pairing every skin I get with a desire for a new cover to match, but it's still early days, so I imagine I will probably end up finding something that I really like and want to stick with it, but what can I say, I'm a nurse!?


I wonder if the number of us in health care comprise a larger percentage of the Kindle boards population than we do IRL? It certainly seems as though there are a lot of us here


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, this is SO much fun reading about everyone's skins and covers!  I really am enjoying reading all this!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Yorkie Lady said:


> I have the Hearts skin by Decal Girl and Blue Oberon cover with the wave....
> I just ordered and should receive a new pair tomorrow. I ordered the new Via Del Fiori Skin from Decal Girl and the M-edge Icon in Amethyst.
> I sure do hope they look good together!!!! They look pretty on the computer.
> 
> I also ordered an e-reader bag from Borsa Bella in Charlotte's Web black, that she is so nice to custom make for the Icon cover.


Sounds Gogeous can you please share your thoughts on the icon when you get it?


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

> Yorkie Lady said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Hearts skin by Decal Girl and Blue Oberon cover with the wave....
> ...












Yorkie Lady, thought I'd post this so we can see them together; beautiful combo; i'd love to hear how you like the Icon cover. -Juli


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

That's one classy combo!  You have a good eye.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Eldereno, Thanks for the info on the jtotebag.com site; I LOVE the Grainne Messenger bag, and I didn't even realize, till just now, how much I needed a bag for my laptop. thank you.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Gorgeous cover/skin combo!!!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Eldereno, Thanks for the info on the jtotebag.com site; I LOVE the Grainne Messenger bag, and I didn't even realize, till just now, how much I needed a bag for my laptop. thank you.


Happy to help!!!! I am so looking forward to the Melania bag which is on the way. Also expecting soon my Oberon shipment!


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I just noticed that you posted the picture of the m-edge icon in amethyst that I bought along with the decal girl skin....I really am bad at posting photos, that was awesome of you!
They actually look very good together, I really do like them.  I even bought the one for my iphone, then took the screensaver for it and downloaded it to my kindle 2....it turned out great!
The BB bag that Melissa made for the icon did not fit when I got it.  I could not get the icon in it at all!    I had given her the measurements from the m-edge website......if I had to do it all over again I guess I would have had to get the xtra large ereader bag from BB.  It was probably not her, I am sure the measurements were not correct.    Anyway I ended up using the BB bag for storage for my mighty bright light that I use with my Oberon cover.  
I know, I know  I love my kindle accessories!  I love my Kindle.....


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Yorkie Lady, how did you like the Icon cover; would you recommend it?


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> Sounds Gogeous can you please share your thoughts on the icon when you get it?


I really do like the Icon cover so far. It feels very good, the color is gorgeous I think....I like the idea of the light being on the inside ready to use. I have a Oberon cover that I just love also, and a Mighty bright light, but I thought I would try the icon because of the fact the light is not "separate". It seems a little bigger, like I said the cover I had BB make according to the medge website dimensions did not fit when I received it, but another person who has the icon said the xtra large reader bag fit perfectly. I just store my mighty bright light in the BB bag.
I have not noticed any scratches yet, and I do put it in my purse. The inside cover is so soft, it feels like a suede. I like the magnetic flap that closes the icon and the carrying strap is kinda nice too. My kindle fits snugly in the icon.I use the straps to hold it in. I really can't think of anything that is negative about it


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think the best combos of skin and cover are those where the decal girl has just a few glimpses of the colour of the cover - it seems to blend them in better. And stops the risk of clash versus match.  For example ayuryogini's selection - the purple in the decal and the purple cover - very very nice.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

OH boy...have I ever bought more stuff than I can use.

I bought a Medge prodigy jacket and a mighty bright light when I first bought my kindle. 
Then I ordered a decal girl skin. 
Then I decided I didn't like the skin, so I bought a second custom skin.
Then I stumbled across this board and needed an Oberon so I bought the Oberon Avenue of Trees in Fern.

Now I'm looking at another light to replace my mighty bright, just cause.
I bought an Amazon cover to use with an Oberon journal because they don't have the design I want in Kindle form.
I will also be purchases another skin shortly too..

So in total....4 covers, 3 skins, and 2 lights....with more to come probably LOL


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Pushka said:


> I think the best combos of skin and cover are those where the decal girl has just a few glimpses of the colour of the cover - it seems to blend them in better. And stops the risk of clash versus match. For example ayuryogini's selection - the purple in the decal and the purple cover - very very nice.


I agree, I like the colors to complement rather than overpower.

This beautiful combo (the purple Icon w/ the skin) is Yorkie Girl's hard work, I just posted the pics so we could admire her choices.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Yorkie Lady, thought I'd post this so we can see them together; beautiful combo; i'd love to hear how you like the Icon cover. -Juli


Well as you can see I am learning how to use this board....I answered, but forgot to put your question in directly....so I will post my answer for you again....I really do like the Icon cover so far. It feels very good, the color is gorgeous I think....I like the idea of the light being on the inside ready to use. I have a Oberon cover that I just love also, and a Mighty bright light, but I thought I would try the icon because of the fact the light is not "separate". It seems a little bigger, like I said the cover I had BB make according to the medge website dimensions did not fit when I received it, but another person who has the icon said the xtra large reader bag fit perfectly. I just store my mighty bright light in the BB bag.
I have not noticed any scratches yet, and I do put it in my purse. The inside cover is so soft, it feels like a suede. I like the magnetic flap that closes the icon and the carrying strap is kinda nice too. My kindle fits snugly in the icon.I use the straps to hold it in. I really can't think of anything that is negative about it 
After using it for a little over a week, it is wearing in nicely and feels good.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I dont think the word 'One' is in my vocabulary!


----------

